# Rosyth Zeebrugge ferry



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hard on the heels of the news re the Newcastle Bergan ferry ceasing in September, Superfast Ferries have also anounced the closure of the Rosyth Zeebrugge route.

http://www.dunfermlinepress.com/articles/1/24643

All in all a very disapointing day for us northern motorhomers.

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Superfast*

Hi

I am rather surprised at both these route closures. I thought that Superfast was usually heavily loaded, and with a good yield factor too.

I wonder if in the case of the latter, the ship is needed on other routes operated by the parent company.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Not a good day for ferry travel;
2 routes gone in a very short time, I hope this doesn't mean other routes/companies are looking to streamline.
Could the recent fuel price hikes have been the final straw in these instances?

pete


----------



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

According to the Jockenise news tonight (Welsh man living in a completely foriegn country) they are looking for another operator to take over the route. 

 Fingers crossed.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fuel*



peejay said:


> .
> Could the recent fuel price hikes have been the final straw in these instances?
> 
> pete


Dont see any airlines falling by the wayside!

Trev


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

.....no, not quite the same with air lines closing, but they frequently close routes. Also, the airlines charge per person, for luggage, paying by card, pre booking your seat.....

Russell


----------



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Ferries*



Rapide561 said:


> .....no, not quite the same with air lines closing, but they frequently close routes. *Also, the airlines charge per person, for luggage, paying by card, pre booking your seat.....*
> Russell


So do ferries Russell.

I'm looking to get a bigger vehicle and have a Rosyth Zeebrugge crossing booked. To add 6 ft was £ 90.00 each way :roll: :roll:

PS. Geniune thanks for your advice re. RV's


----------

